# Bolt On Motor



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I would just bolt it thru the bracket as designed. If you change it later, some epoxy and a little filler will fill those holes like they were never there. Just make sure you seal the new holes good when you put the bolts in.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Small holes, white hull...white marine-tex.
It is an epoxy with a filler, ready to use.


----------

